# Tags de Mavericks: revenir au surlignage au lieu du rond !?



## sdoc69 (4 Novembre 2013)

J'avais l'habitude d'utiliser les couleurs proposées par le Mac en surlignage, très efficace visuellement, mais avec Mavericks il n'y a plus que des ronds (à droite) qui ne font pas du tout le même effet. Y-a-t-il moyen de revenir au surlignage ??


----------



## fau6il (4 Novembre 2013)

sdoc69 a dit:


> J'avais l'habitude d'utiliser les couleurs proposées par le Mac en surlignage, très efficace visuellement, mais avec Mavericks il n'y a plus que des ronds (à droite) qui ne font pas du tout le même effet. Y-a-t-il moyen de revenir au surlignage ??



_Utilise l'OS précédent_


----------



## Locke (4 Novembre 2013)

fau6il a dit:


> _Utilise l'OS précédent_



Ca va drôlement l'aider, même s'il n'y a pas encore de réponse. 



sdoc69 a dit:


> J'avais l'habitude d'utiliser les couleurs proposées par le Mac en surlignage, très efficace visuellement, mais avec Mavericks il n'y a plus que des ronds *(à droite)* qui ne font pas du tout le même effet. Y-a-t-il moyen de revenir au surlignage ??



Heu non, les pastilles sont à gauche. Et non, ill n'y a pas d'alternative pour le moment.


----------



## fau6il (4 Novembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Ca va drôlement l'aider, même s'il n'y a pas encore de réponse.



_As-tu une autre alternative quand tu n'as pas le temps d'attendre? 
Et toi, comment l'aides-tu? 

Bonne journée et bon travail avec le nouvel OS!  


  _


----------



## ergu (4 Novembre 2013)

Sinon, je crois que d'autres parlent exactement du même sujet ici.


----------



## sdoc69 (5 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour cette indication ! Je vais suivre la discussion là-bas&#8230;


----------

